

Senator doesn't know what a Web Developer is - mattee
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/18/business/smallbusiness/young-entrepreneur-sees-little-help-in-washington.html?src=rechp

======
reemrevnivek
Interesting title choice! The article is an interview, it's well summarized by
the following paragraph:

> The following is a condensed version of a recent conversation in which Mr.
> Blumenthal spoke, among other things, about what politicians don’t
> understand about business, what he had to promise the Small Business
> Administration he wouldn’t do with his borrowed money, and what the
> Bloomberg administration is doing right.

